# Does Track Mode V2 improve O-60mph times ?



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

Does Track Mode V2 improve O-60mph times ?

I did a search here on T.O.O. and I didn't see anybody (yet) that has committed to finding out if there a track mode setting that improves the 0-60mph time

I'm going to start doing some experiments myself with RWD bias set to 55 and 44 front, then 60 rear and 40 front and with stability down to 0 or even -1 and I'll see what I feel but I don't have any measuring gear like VBOX or Dragy


----------



## JMON (Aug 21, 2016)

JMON said:


> Does Track Mode V2 improve O-60mph times ?
> 
> I did a search here on T.O.O. and I didn't see anybody (yet) that has committed to finding out if there a track mode setting that improves the 0-60mph time
> 
> I'm going to start doing some experiments myself with RWD bias set to 55 and 44 front, then 60 rear and 40 front and with stability down to 0 or even -1 and I'll see what I feel but I don't have any measuring gear like VBOX or Dragy


I asked a few P3D luminaries on Twitter too: 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238933289995587586


----------

